# You guy's eat your spinach?!



## Merouria (Sep 16, 2007)

Found this on GenXXL.com found it quite interesting!

Remember the cartoon about Popeye? This guy ate spinach, and after it his *biceps* grew really fast and he became superhero. But was it just a made-up story or does eating *spinach *really contribute to *muscle growth*? Scientists have proven, that indeed spinach does have that steroid effect. This is why it's recommended to include this greenery into a daily *diet* of *bodybuilders*. *Why Spinach Is Beneficial to Health*

In general, spinach is extremely *beneficial *to one's *health*. Look, why.


 Spinach is rich in vitamins.

 It combats eye disease.

 Spinach has a detoxifying effect.

 It cures gum diseases.

 Eating spinach helps cure anemia.

 Spinach is useful in the fight against cancer.

 Consuming spinach contributes to reducing the risk of cardiovascular diseases.

This list can be continued with many other items.

*Why Bodybuilders Need Spinach in Diet*

According to laboratory tests, eating spinach increases the manufacture of *muscle protein *by 20 per cent due to a steroid chemical phytoecdy contained in it. Consuming plenty of spinach on a daily basis can boost your muscle power.

*Truth about Steroid Effects of Spinach*

However, one would need to eat on average 2Ib (1kg) of spinach to achieve *muscle growth* similar to Popeye, claim scientists Rutgers University in New Jersey. According to New Scientist magazine, in order to gain equivalent amounts of the *steroid *one would need to eat even more than one kilogram of spinach daily. Remember, that even 50 grams of spinach a day would be very beneficial to every *bodybuilder*'s health and help your muscle grow faster, anyway.


----------



## Iron19 (Jan 18, 2008)

I do like a bit of spinach but dont think i could eat that much everyday lol no matter what the benefit.


----------



## kaz28 (May 4, 2008)

I love spinach!!!

Fresh leaves with salad - scrummy!!!


----------



## Pannett (Jul 1, 2008)

Where do you guys get your spinach from? I had a look in tesco for some the other day and couldn't find any. Also do you get it fresh, frozen, tinned? and do you cook it or eat it raw? sorry for all the questions but i've never tried it before but would like to add it to one of my meals with quinoa and turkey breast.


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

I get it from Asda all the time. I looked in Tesco the other day and couldn't find any either.

Eating loads of it at the moment, just raw with some bell peppers and my turkey. I just add my omega oil over the top of it and it goes down a treat.

Read on a packet yesterday to add Nutmeg to it to bring out th flavour. Wasn't sure if thats for when cooking it though, but i just sprinkled it on anyway. Yum


----------



## Cent (Jun 25, 2008)

I would like to know from people who consume a lot of spinach and/or broccoli, if they have acne or clear skin.

I want to see if there is a correlation.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

I love it. Probably eat to much butter with it like but anyhowwwww lol


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

I wish there was a way I could consume it without it being yuck


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

I juice spinach. About 50g EOD. Mixed with kale and broccoli etc

I would take that article with a big pinch of salt though.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Pannett said:


> Where do you guys get your spinach from? I had a look in tesco for some the other day and couldn't find any. Also do you get it fresh, frozen, tinned? and do you cook it or eat it raw? sorry for all the questions but i've never tried it before but would like to add it to one of my meals with quinoa and turkey breast.


Look in the lettuce section mate. Fresh, chuck a bunch into a pan with whatever you are cooking. Goes in curry, spa bol, anything


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Cent said:


> I would like to know from people who consume a lot of spinach and/or broccoli, if they have acne or clear skin.
> 
> I want to see if there is a correlation.


I like and eat a fair bit of both of those - probably in an average week will have around 4 portions of each. I'm also prone to acne, and have been since being a teenager. Can't say I've noticed a link specifically between spinach or broccoli and my acne being better or worse, but do notice that when my diet is lower in dietary fat (which normally means also higher in a wide range of veg) my skin is consistently at its best.

Part of the reason for that maybe because there is a link between excess omega 6 fat and increased sebum production in skin pores - in lower fat diets where omega 6 is reduced but omega 3 intake kept up there is minimal production of the enzyme that causes the increased production. If you have big open pores like I do though even that is never gonna stop all breakouts completely.


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

I juice it with kale, ginger, apple and carrot. Love it.


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

Why bumping a spinach thread from 2008?


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Frozen spinach always found in my freezer along with frozen broccoli. Also buy fresh broccoli and I'm about to grow some. I've dropped root veg and tomatoes from my diet and definitely notice much clearer skin, less flatulance, and indigestion. I also eat lots of onions, peppers and cucumber. Healthy fats from nuts, avocados and salmon. Lots of 95% lean ground beef, chicken fillets and whole eggs. Preferred carb choice's basmati rice and oats.

I also had 2 frozen chocolate brownies tonight which were quite simply facking divine to taste buds that had forgotten what chocolate tasted like it had been so long....


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

Merouria said:


> Found this on GenXXL.com found it quite interesting!
> 
> Remember the cartoon about Popeye? This guy ate spinach, and after it his *biceps* grew really fast and he became superhero. But was it just a made-up story or does eating *spinach *really contribute to *muscle growth*? Scientists have proven, that indeed spinach does have that steroid effect. This is why it's recommended to include this greenery into a daily *diet* of *bodybuilders*. *Why Spinach Is Beneficial to Health*
> 
> ...


I have it with eggs for breakfast, and blended in a casein shake before bed.


----------



## Merouria (Sep 16, 2007)

DarthMaulscle said:


> I have it with eggs for breakfast, and blended in a casein shake before bed.


I started this thread nearly 6 years ago! How time flies!


----------



## danefox (Oct 18, 2013)

Rebus said:


> I get it from Asda all the time. I looked in Tesco the other day and couldn't find any either.
> 
> Eating loads of it at the moment, just raw with some bell peppers and my turkey. I just add my omega oil over the top of it and it goes down a treat.
> 
> Read on a packet yesterday to add Nutmeg to it to bring out th flavour. Wasn't sure if thats for when cooking it though, but i just sprinkled it on anyway. Yum


The resturant I used to work at, served a Spinach Saled with a warm Bacon Dressing:

Ingredients

8 ounces young spinach

2 large eggs

8 pieces thick-sliced bacon, chopped

3 tablespoons red wine vinegar

1 teaspoon sugar

1/2 teaspoon Dijon mustard

Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper

4 large white mushrooms, sliced

3 ounces red onion (1 small), very thinly sliced

Tasted Great, only way I could eat Spinach.


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

Merouria said:


> I started this thread nearly 6 years ago! How time flies!


Haha wow sorry!


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Only on chicken sandwiches lol


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

love the stuff and can not wait for the warmer wether to come as i love salad's which in turn will help getting my BF down


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

engllishboy said:


> Only on chicken sandwiches lol


This is truly the only way you can actually enjoy eating veg lol.



micky12 said:


> love the stuff and can not wait for the warmer wether to come as i love salad's which in turn will help getting my BF down


Veg has nothing to do with fat burning...


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> This is truly the only way you can actually enjoy eating veg lol.
> 
> Veg has nothing to do with fat burning...


yeah wasn't meaning to come over as soon as i starting eating more veg it's going to burn my fat, was meaning that i will cut my carb's right down and swap it for salads/veg with my chicken /mince

as im eating 30g whole grain rice with very little veg/salad as more or a seasonal eater if you can call it that , so them carbs will drop even more if any carbs till late after noon with added veg/salad which in turn will help drop my body fat


----------

